# More cryptocoin daemon ports/pkgs



## PacketMan (Oct 11, 2019)

I have net-p2p/litecoin-daemon  installed on one of my machines, and its running full node to the Litecoin network.  Then I took a Litcoin app for android and configured it to tether off my full node.  

Would be nice if there were more ports/packages built for cryptocoin daemons; like dogecoin, dash, etc, just to name two.  If only I was retired.  

Anyone here running any cryptocoin stuff on their FreeBSD machines?

I might try to get an installation with XCFE installed on a USB stick, and then install net-p2p/litecoin  (QT version) on that stick.


----------



## toorski (Oct 13, 2019)

PacketMan said:


> Would be nice if there were more ports/packages built for cryptocoin daemons; like dogecoin, dash, etc, just to name two. If only I was retired.



Why not  have your own mine, with your coins and a wallet full of  your own coins. Then, you can look for a funny money broker or a bank to exchange your funny money for some real money.  Try this and when you "make" it work in FreeBSD let me know howto, so I  can also mine my own funny money for fun 









						GitHub - cryptonotefoundation/cryptonote: CryptoNote protocol implementation. This is the reference repository for starting a new CryptoNote currency. See /src/cryptonote_config.h
					

CryptoNote protocol implementation. This is the reference repository for starting a new CryptoNote currency. See /src/cryptonote_config.h - GitHub - cryptonotefoundation/cryptonote: CryptoNote prot...




					github.com


----------



## neel (Oct 13, 2019)

Unfortunately, a lot of the so-called "altcoins" aren't BSD-compatible, sadly. Maybe you have Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Litecoin, and a few smaller ones, but not all (including the ones I was asked to do, described below). Heck, you can't even do GPU-mining (otherwise I would have been rich by now).

I have an internship at a blockchain startup through my college, and my next project is setting up a node for the Ripple cryptocurrency. I wanted a FreeBSD server for the node, but didn't end up asking for one because Ripple didn't compile on my local FreeBSD desktop.


----------



## toorski (Oct 14, 2019)

neel said:


> I have an internship at a blockchain startup through my college, and my next project is setting up a node for the Ripple cryptocurrency. I wanted a FreeBSD server for the node, but didn't end up asking for one because Ripple didn't compile on my local FreeBSD desktop.



Interesting internship. After a while with the startup-up, you'll have  insider's info on the blockchain crypto underworld. 
I don't' even know or understand what all those blockchain crypto projects are aiming for -  there are so many of them

In time, when you get smart enough you might be able to develop  altcoin  crypto/blockchain mining operation for  FreeBSD.  Then, we  can mine crypto coins for FBF and let the Foundation figure out how monetize it 

My friend from Netherlands actually forked the project, that I mentioned above, and compiled binaries for Windows and Linux-Ubuntu. I tried the source in Debian 10, but the make failed. I'll have him visit my Debian-10 installation, so he can maybe help me, by looking at the C++ issues with the source in Debian.
Although he's not into *BSD, though I'll have him also look at the issues in FreeBSD related to boost libraries in the source.  








						GitHub - mlyczba/cetscoin: CETScoin is a CryptoNote protocol implementation.
					

CETScoin is a CryptoNote protocol implementation. Contribute to mlyczba/cetscoin development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Too bad that there isn't  enough interest, within FreeBSD genius developer community, in crypto mining/blockchain projects. This is very interesting technology to learn and explore, even in FreeBSD.


----------



## neel (Oct 14, 2019)

toorski said:


> Interesting internship. After a while with the startup-up, you'll have  insider's info on the blockchain crypto underworld.
> I don't' even know or understand what all those blockchain crypto projects are aiming for -  there are so many of them
> 
> In time, when you get smart enough you might be able to develop  altcoin  crypto/blockchain mining operation for  FreeBSD.  Then, we  can mine crypto coins for FBF and let the Foundation figure out how monetize it
> ...



Sadly, the interests of the FreeBSD camp are more concentrated than Linux, similar to how Macs in reality fit fewer applications than Windows (for instance, Windows can do graphic design but Macs can't do VR gaming).

A lot of the FreeBSD people are more interested in storage and networking than what's trending on Hacker News. They're not hipsters who chase trends, they're bearded sysadmins who want their stuff to work. They won't re-deploy Docker containers every 10 minutes, they want their apps to run for years at a stretch without a reboot. They're more conservative than the startup types with cutting-edge tech.

Even I feel I lean in the latter camp (not completely, I don't want old legacy tech either), but even then I have a strong interest in TCP/IP networking despite having no formal experience as a network admin.

Heck, the reason why I didn't really get into blockchain until this internship was because I couldn't mine cryptocurrencies with a GPU on FreeBSD. I had some interest in cryptocurrencies in 2012/2013 but that waned away because I wanted to use FreeBSD and gave up on mining for the reasons described earlier. I didn't have a credit card or a legal ID then so I couldn't buy cryptocurrency.

If I didn't use FreeBSD, I could have been rich and with a career in blockchain out of college. But on the positive side, I really enjoyed using and contributing to FreeBSD and that's worth much more than what I could have made mining random cryptocurrencies.

Still, FreeBSD should support more cryptocurrencies and GPU mining, even if it means using the Linuxulator.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 17, 2019)

I don't see FreeBSD participating as cryptocoin full nodes as hipster, but simply as a continuation of FreeBSD being a rock solid heavy-duty capable OS participating as a classic server/appliance model.


----------



## 70-w02ld (May 23, 2021)

I've been looking at cryptomining for a while, and just recently have begun exploring the idea of using freebsd ~ dogecoin and another coin called hodlcoin - i was using zorin os a linux distro up until yesterday where i encountered a runtime error, running windows (.exe) core-qt wallet miners on wine, which installed itself to install the (.exe) core-qt wallets.  

i'm new to freebsd, havent even installed it yet - but, if freebsd can run a virtual machine, the virtual machine could run any os and then run the miners on there ~ or like linux is using wine on zorin os, could just use wine to run windows executable files or as a few folks elsewhere on the internet have stated, build and compile one yourself.

I also recently googled "build your own blockchain using php" apparently its' rather quite simple to build a blockchain, and I'm guessing, understanding the simple programming routine itself, should make it quite easy to build a blockchain in any language for any os!  so, maybe i'll be the first http-php based blockchain, running on the http servers with php!

i'm also thinking, about how this crypto blockchain I'm thinking about making, should also have a minimal amount of members, preferrably all running a full node!  And, I'd like to use this blockchain idea, to create the first digitally minted currency!  And, printing it out - digitally or on paper?  But, minting digital dollars that have the serial number, mint date and mark, as well as other difficult to counterfeit trademarks and other identifiers.   

your welcome to make this idea your own, as this idea would need more then myself in any case - and capitalize on it, as i'm making it public domain!  similar to GNU Linux and MIT License - but ~ I'm likely not going to go down to the copyright and trademark office to make it public domain, but just by sharing it ~ right?  IDK - we'll see!  (please excuse my unedited comment )


----------



## astyle (Jun 3, 2021)

Ahhh... to be honest, I'm quite interested in getting involved in the blockchain game, but verifying that the code even runs on the GPU (as opposed to CPU) has been a royal pain on FreeBSD. And it looks like Gallium is rather unsettled on Linux, as well.

70-w02ld : Don't even think of printing the stuff on paper... and do some homework on how the blockchain works. You'll discover that it's an explosion of data that only a Google data center can even handle... just too much for a private rig, no matter how nice the specs are.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 20, 2021)

toorski said:


> … funny money …



It certainly is, and ever will be. To me. 

I haven't heard that phrase for years, reading it did make me laugh 



astyle said:


> … an explosion of data that only a Google data center can even handle …



Google aside, and without prejudice, it's clear that there's some readiness in Russia: 




– Andrey Rudakov/Bloomberg via Getty Images​
Also, Cryptocurrency is an abject disaster (2021-04-26) – discussions include: 

<https://old.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/mzn4ji/-/>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=26943408>


----------



## msplsh (Jun 20, 2021)

toorski said:


> I don't' even know or understand what all those blockchain crypto projects are aiming for - there are so many of them


Getting in on the ground floor of a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## astyle (Jun 20, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Google aside, and without prejudice, it's clear that there's some readiness in Russia


The article mentions Russia only once... as part of a photo caption. Anyone who bothers to do 'Ctrl-F russia' on the page will discover that.


msplsh said:


> Getting in on the ground floor of a Ponzi scheme.


I completely agree with that.  Blockchain developing [with a slant to direct financial objectives by itself] is unsustainable. I still think that something useful will come out of this madness. The digital equivalent of having everyone on the same page is actually quite valuable when it comes to things like wills / estate execution and real estate ownership. It can also be applied in areas like verifying that somebody's been vaccinated, and exactly with what. It's easier to scan a QR code than to read through piles of paperwork.

Unfortunately, there are morons in every single country who don't think things through, and build datacenters and buy up hard drives and graphics cards - that will eventually just bite everybody, and hard.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 20, 2021)

Sorry, 



astyle said:


> The article mentions Russia only once …



– the photograph was not intended to mislead. It's a cryptocurrency mining farm in Russia, I was blown away when I first saw the image. Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## astyle (Jun 20, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Sorry,
> 
> 
> 
> – the photograph was not intended to mislead. It's a cryptocurrency mining farm in Russia, I was blown away when I first saw the image. Never seen anything like it before.


Unfortunately, that kind of reaction (being blown away) is the trick behind getting people in on the game. People pour truckloads of real money to build those huge datacenters that will supposedly generate vast, untold, legendary wealth - but the payout is very uncertain once you actually do the math and accounting all the way to the end. Being blown away does lead to irrational decision-making at the top.

This is frankly a repeat of the Roman Empire expansion, building humongous, fantastic churches to impress everyone else (Think Notre Dame, which was started during Roman Empire, but completed nearly a thousand years later) - only to have the empire fall apart due to unsustainable growth. Bitcoin as a means of building wealth, technologically speaking is bullshit. There are ways to apply the technology and have it be useful to humanity, but mining, just purely mining - is not it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 20, 2021)

… and (for anyone who's in doubt) I was _blown away_ as in, _horrified_. Not impressed. I see it as greed, for the sake of greed, with close to zero regard for humanity, on an industrial scale.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 21, 2021)

astyle said:


> Think Notre Dame, which was started during Roman Empire, but completed nearly a thousand years later



In western Europe, the Roman Empire ended somewhere between ~325 (when the main court moved to Byzantium under Constantine, after whom the city was renamed Constantinople), ~475 (when the last western roman emperor was removed), or perhaps ~700 (when the short-lived exarchate of Ravenna was taken over by some frankish/germanic tribe).

Notre Dame is a classic cathedral, and construction started around 1100. Long after the roman empire had vanished in the area.

In the east, the Roman Empire lasted until 1453, when Constantinople fell to Mehmet the conqueror, and eventually became Istanbul.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2021)

astyle said:


> This is frankly a repeat of the Roman Empire expansion, building humongous, fantastic churches to impress everyone else (Think Notre Dame, which was started during Roman Empire, but completed nearly a thousand years later) - only to have the empire fall apart due to unsustainable growth.





ralphbsz said:


> In western Europe, the Roman Empire ended somewhere between ~325 (when the main court moved to Byzantium under Constantine, after whom the city was renamed Constantinople), ~475 (when the last western roman emperor was removed), or perhaps ~700 (when the short-lived exarchate of Ravenna was taken over by some frankish/germanic tribe).


The catholic church kind of stepped into that power vacuum, this is commonly referred to as the _Holy_ Roman Empire. But it really had very little to do with the actual Roman Empire. 








						Holy Roman Empire - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## astyle (Jun 21, 2021)

I really appreciate the corrections, it looks like I should have done my homework and used a different example to demonstrate my point. >.<. I guess being too focused on getting things to work under FreeBSD has me looking at the rest of the world through a rather skewed lens...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2021)

Granted, European ("old world") history isn't easy. Even for a native.


----------



## msplsh (Jun 22, 2021)

astyle said:


> The digital equivalent of having everyone on the same page is actually quite valuable when it comes to things like wills / estate execution and real estate ownership


Doable and already done without the proof of wasted electricity.  Authorities who are _actual authorities IRL_ just sign things.


----------

